# PCGH-Gaming-PC GTX760-Edition V2: Core i5-4590K + MSI GTX60 OC Twin Frozr [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (9. Juli 2014)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *PCGH-Gaming-PC GTX760-Edition V2: Core i5-4590K + MSI GTX60 OC Twin Frozr [Anzeige]*

					Die Redakteure der PC Games Hardware haben mit dem PCGH-Gaming-PC GTX760-Edition V2 den derzeit günstigsten PCGH-PC konfiguriert. Wer keine Lust hat selbst zu schrauben, macht man diesem Modell nicht viel falsch.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *PCGH-Gaming-PC GTX760-Edition V2: Core i5-4590K + MSI GTX60 OC Twin Frozr [Anzeige]*


----------



## BikeRider (20. Juli 2014)

Kommt mir das nur so vor oder werden in den PCGH-PCs immer weniger bis keine AMD-Komponenten verbaut ?


----------



## PCGH_Willi (20. Juli 2014)

kommt mir das nur so vor, oder hat jemand beim erstellen der überschrift von der News geschlafen?


----------



## Threshold (21. Juli 2014)

OsFrontale schrieb:


> Kommt mir das nur so vor oder werden in den PCGH-PCs immer weniger bis keine AMD-Komponenten verbaut ?


 
Das kommt dir nicht nur so vor.



microwilli schrieb:


> kommt mir das nur so vor, oder hat jemand beim erstellen der überschrift von der News geschlafen?



Also mir wäre eine GTX60 ein wenig langsam.


----------



## DonPotato (27. Juli 2014)

Eine GTX 760 O.o 
Im Ernst jetzt   oh Mann…


----------



## SpeCnaZ (27. Juli 2014)

The way its mean to be played  .

Wieso keine R280 ? Schneller und villiger.


----------



## Norkzlam (27. Juli 2014)

Es war wohl in der Vergangenheit so, dass PCGH-PCs mit Nvidia GPUs sich besser verkauft haben. Wirtschaftlich gesehen machen die es wohl richtig. Mir wäre es trotzdem lieber, wenn auch AMD im Angebot wäre. Möglicherweise auch 2 Systeme zum gleichen Preis, einmal Nvidia, einmal AMD und dazu ein kleiner Text der über die Vor- und Nachteile aufklärt und die höhere Leistung der Radeon hervorhebt. Das wäre aber vermutlich zu viel Aufwand.


----------



## DonPotato (29. Juli 2014)

SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> The way its mean to be played  .
> 
> Wieso keine R280 ? Schneller und villiger.


 
The way ist mean to be payed


----------



## Soulsnap (16. August 2014)

mir stellt sich in letzter zeit häufiger die frage: Wieso verbaut ihr in den PCGH PCs fast nur Grafikkarten mit einem eher unterdurchschnittlichen P/L Verhältnis?  Ich meine,  wie kann es sein das ihr euren Namen hergebt für Produkte die auch laut eurer Aussage nicht unbedingt empfehlenswert sind. Gerade in diesem PC wäre eine R9 280/X doch angebrachter. Mehr Bang 4 the Bucks. Allgemein verbaut ihr nur NV Karten. Das macht ein wenig den Eindruck als wäre PCGH Nvidia Affin. Meine Güte, gebt den Leuten Preis Leistungs Bomben und nicht solche Preis Leistungs Krüppel.


----------



## homeboy93 (16. August 2014)

Soulsnap schrieb:


> mir stellt sich in letzter zeit häufiger die frage: Wieso verbaut ihr in den PCGH PCs fast nur Grafikkarten mit einem eher unterdurchschnittlichen P/L Verhältnis?  Ich meine,  wie kann es sein das ihr euren Namen hergebt für Produkte die auch laut eurer Aussage nicht unbedingt empfehlenswert sind. Gerade in diesem PC wäre eine R9 280/X doch angebrachter. Mehr Bang 4 the Bucks. Allgemein verbaut ihr nur NV Karten. Das macht ein wenig den Eindruck als wäre PCGH Nvidia Affin. Meine Güte, gebt den Leuten Preis Leistungs Bomben und nicht solche Preis Leistungs Krüppel.


Ich meine der PC mit der 770 ist ja P/L technisch gut, aber jetzt eine 760 anzubieten statt schnellerer und billigerer R9 280, kann ich nicht verstehen.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (16. August 2014)

Leute 

Nvidia verkauft sich besser als AMD. Es ist eben so. PCGH will Kohle machen und das geht mit ner 760 besser als mit ner R280. Ist nunmal so...

Aber der Preis ist schon sehr stolz. Ich meine für 1K€ hat man nen Xeon mit ner R290 Vapor-X, nen E9 450W und 256Gb SSD.


----------

